# Female Journals and posts... Dudes Hidden meanings



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Obviously with limited female members, Smarming by male members is rife..

Soo, with that in mind, when a female posts and a dude follows suit with a reply, obviously we have to read between lines of what is posted and what is really meant..

I will start with an example

Female member - "My ex was a bastard,used to beat me and was very controlling" blah blah blah

BETA MALE MEMBER - "you deserve better, I cant believe any man would treat you in such a mannner, Chin up, you look great, im sure there is someone out there for you!! xxxxx"

^^^ what he actually means *"wow, a gagging for it bird, if i smarm enough and come across as caring perhaps she will answer my pm with a requets for a date and i can get my nuts wet"*

What examples have you seen


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

What was the name of the character who used to post about taking things to PM if needed. Never knew he existed until I came across a journal of a lady he had taken a particular shine to :lol: You had a bit of verbal jousting with him then he went quiet.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What was the name of the character who used to post about taking things to PM if needed. Never knew he existed until I came across a journal of a lady he had taken a particular shine to :lol: You had a bit of verbal jousting with him then he went quiet.


*Natural1* I think:lol: :lol:

"you have the tools, alll you need now is the focus" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I got a PM from a female member once.. something along the lines of..

'' Hey seen your pics, you look amazing you're really inspirational''

My reply

'' Ahh thank you, hows your training going? no pics of you up? are you on facebook?''

skip a few messages

her

'' So you fancy coming over Friday night? dvd and chillout''

My reply

'' see you at 9pm''

We were in bed by midnight :lol:

2 years later and we wake up in the same bed every day lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao was waiting for this.

Ive seen a couple of " dont worry keep ure chin up all will be ok and dont forget were here for u" translates to dont worry ill keep posting on here for u hopefully to worm my way into ure nickers.

also a "no ure not fat ure in great shape" translates to hmmmmmm go on then id nail ya


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao DB awesome.

Ive had one of those as well altho all i got was topless pics  didnt fancy the risk of a long ass drive down their


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

The majority of girls come on here for attention from guys

I said majority not all before everyone kicks off


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> The majority of girls come on here for attention from guys
> 
> *I said majority* not all before everyone kicks off


LMFAO

So you can encompass everyone, but still leave individuals thinking "he doesnt mean me"

NICE:thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Its a bit like

"Do you want to come back to mine for a drink / coffee"?

When you actually mean

"Do you want to come back to mine so i can ruin you"


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

To sum this up, men are fcuking shallow! Only stupid women don't see it.

Or they refuse to see it, because they are gagging for it, and welcome any smarmy git willing to get his rocks off.

Fcuk it, men, women, most of the human race are shallow idiots lacking in any form intellect. Doesn't take a genius to read between the lines of 90% of the drivel posted between the opposite sexes.

So in future, just be honest

'yeah you could do with losing a few lbs love, but I'd still smash you given half the chance'

Saves a lot of time and heartache


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Quite a negative portrayal of men! :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FOOKING BUNCH OF [email protected]

NB: obligatory smilies .....>>>>


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im with BIGJOE here. the human race in general is selfish and at the end of the day want to satisfy themselves before others. such is life

all you can do is make sure u get ures first


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Good on you for making this journal. I can relate to what your saying because im feeling fatter now and would love to get abs back through cutting BUT, you have to just understand that to gain muscle its accepted that you will get a little fat gain. Its nothing that a diet wont sort in the future easily and just dont go OTT for health reasons. *

*
*

*
Look forward to this!*

*
*

*
Good luck, *

^^^ removed from female journal LMFAO

"looking forward to this"

Yeah I fckin bet, get some pics up


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Jem said:


> FOOKING BUNCH OF [email protected]
> 
> NB: obligatory smilies .....>>>>


you deserve better Jem, I cant believe any man would treat you in such a mannner, Chin up, you look great, im sure there is someone out there for you!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hahahaha PMSL at this thread :lol:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

DB said:


> The majority of girls come on here for attention from guys
> 
> I said majority not all before everyone kicks off


I would say that there's a fair few fellas that do the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Katy said:


> Quite a negative portrayal of men! :laugh:


True though


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

"You look terrific" Really means... "Oh, God, please don't try on one more outfit I want to get out the house today"

"We're going to be late" Really means... "Now I have a legitimate excuse to drive like a maniac"

"Can I help with dinner?" Really means... "Why isn't it already on the table?"


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> So you can encompass everyone, but still leave individuals thinking "he doesnt mean me"
> 
> NICE:thumbup1:


The ultimate get out clause :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

this one's better .....

"cant believe how flexible you still are...touching the floor and all......all that bending over you do"


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Syko said:


> "You look terrific" Really means... "Oh, God, please don't try on one more outfit I want to get out the house today"
> 
> "We're going to be late" Really means... "Now I have a legitimate excuse to drive like a maniac"
> 
> "Can I help with dinner?" Really means... "Why isn't it already on the table?"


That did make me laugh :laugh:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Katy said:


> That did make me laugh :laugh:


Katy, you have a beautiful smile in your avi


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> "you have a great training ethic and good form, plus your ar$e is not fat"


Oh, how could we forget "perfect form"


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

EssexMalRider said:


> Katy, you have a beautiful smile in your avi


Good example :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Excellent thread. Some right cringeworthy bastards on here


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Katy said:


> Good example :laugh:


I dont know what you mean.

You have beautiful hair as well...oh, and nice shoes


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Excellent thread. Some right cringeworthy bastards on here


It can just be fun and games though. I think it can be hard for girls to be taken seriously though when they are the minority. There are girls who genuniely train (I quite evidently don't bodybuild but do genuniely want advise on how to get into shape...and have gotten some really valuable advice) and that is why most girls have joined...but the banter is fun too


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> I got a PM from a female member once.. something along the lines of..
> 
> '' Hey seen your pics, you look amazing you're really inspirational''
> 
> ...


 :whistling: :wub: :whistling:

High five to me.........i got what i wanted


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fvck me, i didn't realise i was missing out on so much by not reading the womens journals!!!

Might have to go and have a delve......


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Hi Katy, I've got a gf who I love very much, but with a smile like that I'd be tempted, do you have a boyfriend by chance? If you fancy doing a mutual dirty, let me know.

Oh, nice smile by the way, would look great with a wink whilst turning to look at me smashing you from behind.

Just in case you missed it, that was a joke.

Or was it?.....................................................


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DB said:


> I got a PM from a female member once.. something along the lines of..
> 
> '' Hey seen your pics, you look amazing *you're really inspirational''*
> 
> ...


Inspirational:lol: :lol: :lol:

Is he still inspirational???

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: NO cvnt calls me fckin inspirational:cursing: :cursing:

TOSSERS


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Inspirational:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Is he still inspirational???
> 
> ...


Don't hate the player hate the game lmfaoooo

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Inspirational:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Is he still inspirational???*
> 
> ...


debatable............

joeseph i think your soooooooooooooooo inspirational, barry wants to bum you he feels so strongly about that


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Jw I'm surprised you didn't crack a joke about a lack of rear poses potentially ruining the inspiration

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Don't hate the player hate the game lmfaoooo
> 
> :lol: :lol:


this being the important word here


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Katy said:


> It can just be fun and games though. I think it can be hard for girls to be taken seriously though when they are the minority. There are girls who genuniely train (I quite evidently don't bodybuild but do genuniely want advise on how to get into shape...and have gotten some really valuable advice) and that is why most girls have joined...but the banter is fun too


of course, im talking more about some of the embarassing **** that gets posted to some of the female members


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> Jw I'm surprised you didn't crack a joke about a lack of rear poses potentially ruining the inspiration
> 
> :lol: :thumb:


Oh good god don't encourage him!



MissBC said:


> this being the important word here


mwahahah suck it!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

LMAO..... This save me making another thread I have been contemplating for days...... 

DB is absolutely correct about the majority of females.

I will not deny the odd *cough* moment of photo-whoring etc.... but hey its all a good laugh and so on. We all do it, and no point in lying  And at least most of us (male and female) have the decency to pretend its in the interests of gym progress or gun wars..... AND we actually have some muscle growth to back it up 

However.... I have on several occasions kicked off at ppl sleazing, creeping and perving in my journal.... and guess what..... It now has hardly anyone posting in it 

Joes right too.... the comments are so fcking transparent.

Birds come on here.... and I was gonna say "no offence girls" but sod it.... take all the offence you like cos I mean every word of it.... they do not train, they look like shit (in terms of female bodybuilders/figure girls) and they dont even ATTEMPT to pretend half of them to have any bodybuilding aspirations. They have some random dodgy avatar photo of a paid-for or incredibly amateur photoshoot with some careful myspace angles and clever editing, or how many poledancing avatars have we got now? lmao.....

Anyway on they come.... start posting random shite in general or whatever other forum they can get away with not having to comment on ACTUAL training lol, drop heavy hints every second post about being single, how badly their ex treated them, feeling insecure, wanting to lose weight, taking pole-dancing lessons or whatever..... and lo and behold..... count to ten and WHOOSH..... In come the vultures 

"where does he live? I'd smash his face in"

"I cant believe he would do that. I'd NEVER do that"

"You look amazing hun"

"You should get your progress pics up so we can "help"..."

"stick in we are all here to help you"

"pm me if you want to chat"

etc, etc, etc.....

Funny how the non-bullshit-takers never get these offers eh.....? :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> of course, im talking more about some of the embarassing **** that gets posted to some of the female members


Fun to read though :laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> mwahahah suck it!


mwahahahahahaha

maybe later :001_tt2:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO..... This save me making another thread I have been contemplating for days......
> 
> DB is absolutely correct about the majority of females.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

love it (reps)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Lets play guess whos journal* :lol: :lol:

Oh ????? you're doing so well, the odd bit of nice food really won't affect your progress! I'd wager that it actually helps by giving you some energy for training.

xxxxx


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO..... This save me making another thread I have been contemplating for days......
> 
> DB is absolutely correct about the majority of females.
> 
> ...


You always sugar coat your posts Zar  pmsl


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

This is an excellent thread JW, i literally have no idea where you got your idea from 

And yeh, i love some of the sucking up some members do, is excellent. :rockon:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Excellent thread. Some right cringeworthy bastards on here


Lol agreed i wouldn't bother posting sleezy comments in a journal.. I'd just say something like "Add me on FB p.s can i rim you" :laugh:

If they didn't reply in the way i'd hope then they are wasting my time! :lol:

Lol messin, if i was trying to get somewhere i wouldn't be as abrupt but i certainly wouldn't resort to being a sleeze


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> *Lets play guess whos journal* :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh ????? you're doing so well, the odd bit of nice food really won't affect your progress! I'd wager that it actually helps by giving you some energy for training.
> 
> xxxxx


Any man that uses xxxxx at the end of a message should be shot.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

jw007 said:


> *Lets play guess whos journal* :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh ????? you're doing so well, the odd bit of nice food really won't affect your progress!* I'd wager that it actually helps by giving you some energy for training.*
> 
> xxxxx


Now thats fcuking brilliant! :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Any man that uses xxxxx at the end of a message should be shot.


How about

x mwah x ???


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DB said:


> You always sugar coat your posts Zar  pmsl


Thought it best not to be too direct incase I hurt somebodies feelings  :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

jw007 said:


> How about
> 
> *x mwah x* ???


fvcking hate that!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> How about
> 
> x mwah x ???


Even fvcking worse!!!!

I refuse to use xx in anything, even to my missus! It winds her right up but it's proper gay and if she wants a real kiss all she has to do is be nice to me. :lol:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Fvck! I repped Katy for a photo in the AL - I feel dirty now.  :innocent:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Even fvcking worse!!!!
> 
> I refuse to use xx in anything, even to my missus! It winds her right up but it's proper gay and if she wants a real kiss all she has to do is be nice to me. :lol:


same here, my gf winges like a biatch cos i wont put x on the end of txts. she always says im the only lad she has ever knows to be like that.

my response is usually well that must be a good thing as ure currently wanting to get into my pants and not theirs so why would i change


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldMan said:


> Fvck! I repped Katy for a photo in the AL - I feel dirty now.  :innocent:


Ha ha...you whore :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Even fvcking worse!!!!
> 
> I refuse to use xx in anything, even to my missus! It winds her right up but it's proper gay and if she wants a real kiss all she has to do is be nice to me. :lol:


Fckin Women:cursing: :cursing:

Makes my blood boil:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Kisses WTF is all that about!!!!

Still no worries, That dude from work that has been texting your missus sends her plenty of kisses on his texts for everyone:beer:

So the b1tch can stop moaning:lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, if it bothers her that much she knows what she can do.

Women.....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Even fvcking worse!!!!
> 
> I refuse to use xx in anything, even to my missus! It winds her right up but it's proper gay and if she wants a real kiss all she has to do is be nice to me. :lol:


I don't think there is anything wrong with putting x's on messages / texts etc, i don't put kisses on forum messages etc but i think its friendly too on texts to females, and i never think "Oh i can't do that its not manly" as i don't worry about that bullsh!t.

At the end of the day i know deep down that could probably kill a deer with my bear hands and drag it in to a cave and even make a fire out of sticks :laugh: knowing this means i have no issue with putting kisses on the end of texts etc


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Now the ladies have joined in with this post, it's basically a free for all to leave sleazy comments pretending that you are only joking :rockon:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The Raptor said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with putting x's on messages / texts etc, i don't put kisses on forum messages etc but i think its friendly too on texts to females, and i never think "Oh i can't do that its not manly" as i don't worry about that bullsh!t.
> 
> At the end of the day i know deep down that could probably kill a deer with my bear hands and drag it in to a cave and even make a fire out of sticks :laugh: knowing this means i have no issue with putting kisses on the end of texts etc


I have no problem with 'x's in text messages, forums are pushing it a bit... but what really freaks me out is when it's in a work environment with someone you don't know very well. There's one woman I deal with a bit on the phone who insists on calling me babe and puts kisses on emails... I've never even met the woman - just find it a bit creepy :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Copycat 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/91055-perv-comments-journals.html


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Perving's different to slimey and smarmy donchaknow


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Perving's different to slimey and smarmy donchaknow


See, in that post you were definitely being smary! :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You just can't win with women can you, ****sake :lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO..... This save me making another thread I have been contemplating for days......
> 
> DB is absolutely correct about the majority of females.
> 
> ...


easy prey....

aslong as these girls/guys are getting what they want then who gives a ****...

ukm is the new POF


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I just find it sad to be honest, don't take much notice. Find it hard to see how certain members who seem do be decent looking need to spend so much time on the internet seeking attention/giving attention. Perhaps just lonely?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> At the end of the day i know deep down that could *probably kill a deer with my bear hands and drag it in to a cave *and even make a fire out of sticks :laugh: knowing this means i have no issue with putting kisses on the end of texts etc


I on the other hand personally think a deer would fcuk you right up  and the only thing you'll be trying to make a fire with is the remnants of what little self respect you have left. Altho...even if you got the fire started, you'd prob just put it out with the tears rolling down your face having lost a one on one battle with one of earths most stupid creatures.

:rockon:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny how the non-bullshit-takers never get these offers eh.....? :whistling:


pm me if you want to chat about it hun.. :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I on the other hand personally think a deer would fcuk you right up  and the only thing you'll be trying to make a fire with is the remnants of what little self respect you have left. Altho...even if you got the fire started, you'd prob just put it out with the tears rolling down your face having lost a one on one battle with one of earths most stupid creatures.
> 
> :rockon:


Lol you clutz it was a joke / metaphor


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> pm me if you want to chat about it hun.. :whistling:


You forgot the xx MWAH xx.......

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You forgot the xx MWAH xx.......
> 
> :lol:


who is guilty of this mwahing b0llocks?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Couldnt help myself, bait was too tempting.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO..... This save me making another thread I have been contemplating for days......
> 
> DB is absolutely correct about the majority of females.
> 
> ...


You look great Zara and have an excellent body. Dont let any guy treat you badly you worth more than that....

P.S. ( can I have your dirty knickers? )


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You forgot the xx MWAH xx.......
> 
> :lol:


Bollocks!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jw007 said:


> *Lets play guess whos journal* :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh ????? you're doing so well, the odd bit of nice food really won't affect your progress! I'd wager that it actually helps by giving you some energy for training.
> 
> xxxxx


was it from the little guy with the fictional shic journal?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> was it from the little guy with the fictional shic journal?
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


Nah

Anything from there would be along lines "your soo fckin inspirational, I would love to smash your back doors in"

xxxxxx


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Nah
> 
> Anything from there would be along lines "your soo fckin inspirational, I would love to smash your back doors in"
> 
> xxxxxx


ha ha

i thought i deleted that post in the journal before anyone had chance to read it


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> You look great Zara and have an excellent body. Dont let any guy treat you badly you worth more than that....
> 
> P.S. ( can I have your dirty knickers? )


I just know that was edited to add dirty knickers ya tramp


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO..... This save me making another thread I have been contemplating for days......
> 
> DB is absolutely correct about the majority of females.
> 
> ...


Woah Zara

You sound stressed, you need to chill girl - we are all here to help, if you need to talk, I'm only a pm away

PS post progress pics


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with putting x's on messages / texts etc, i don't put kisses on forum messages etc but i think its friendly too on texts to females, and i never think "Oh i can't do that its not manly" as i don't worry about that bullsh!t.
> 
> At the end of the day i know deep down that could probably kill a deer with my bear hands and drag it in to a cave and even make a fire out of sticks :laugh: knowing this means i have no issue with putting kisses on the end of texts etc


you sound tough, and im glad you are happy with your sexuality

xx

p.s. can i have your dirty knickers?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

My dirty knickers are up for grabs if anyone is interested


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys want to fvck and are very apparant with it.

Girls want to fvck but want to make out like there is more important things in life.

Absalute nonsense we are all just animals at the end of the day and sex is our biggest motivator, end of story.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Guys want to fvck and are very apparant with it.
> 
> Girls want to fvck but want to make out like there is more important things in life.
> 
> Absalute nonsense we are all just animals at the end of the day and sex is our biggest motivator, end of story.


are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

He's a female mate.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

DB said:


> The majority of girls come on here for attention from guys
> 
> I said majority not all before everyone kicks off


I admit, it's nice to have attention, everyone likes positive attention (there are some who say any attention is good attention) but tbh, I feel uncomfortable if it's just plain sleaze...though there's also the problem that if the attention is from some decent totty, it's not always construed as sleazy, and so some blokes get confused when their comments are taken badly when another similar comment isn't. If that's the case, either the girl knows the first bloke, and is comfortable with him, or he's a hottie :laugh:



Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO..... This save me making another thread I have been contemplating for days......
> 
> DB is absolutely correct about the majority of females.
> 
> ...


Agree with a lot of this - I have pics up in the AL where it's nice to get compliments, but a journal is for training, there's a time and a place for the 'nice rack' comments :laugh:

It's something that bugged me about this site a while back. It went away for a bit but may have come back, I don't know as I'm not on so often atm - can't train, so is just frustrating but there always used to be the odd female who would come on the board, make friends, then proceed to try and shag their way around the board. If that's your bag, great, but it does ruin it for the rest of us who are then tarred by the same brush!

I'll happily admit to some flirtations on here when I was single, I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't say it was an ego boost, it's all in good fun and does no harm but again, there's a time and a place and I'm not sure a journal is where I'd want it personally.

It also runs both ways - there are some chaps on here I respect and seem to get on with well, but have to be careful what I say in case people think I'm trying it on to get them in the sack - I'm happy to banter but that's it....I'm really not in the business of getting blokes to cheat or leading them on, it's just plain rude.

/rant

(Actually that wasn't a rant but the 'real' rant would get me banned lol)


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Guys want to fvck and are very apparant with it.
> 
> Girls want to fvck but want to make out like there is more important things in life.
> 
> Absalute nonsense we are all just animals at the end of the day and sex is our biggest motivator, end of story.


Lois, Have you ever thought about getting into marriage counselling :whistling:

Everybody just wants to Fvck   classic.

fvcking wife aint privey to this fact, I'll have to have a word


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

No privey to that fact *with you*

:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ak_88 said:


> No privey to that fact *with you*
> 
> :lol:


That's the important thing - the sentence should always end 'with you'

How many times do you see it? Woman complains her bloke wouldn't commit, then marries his next bird within six months? No, he didn't want to commit - with you. He didn't want kids - with you. He didn't want sex - with you etc etc...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

CJones said:


> He's a female mate.


big t|ts?

(.)(.)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I admit, it's nice to have attention, everyone likes positive attention (there are some who say any attention is good attention) but tbh, I feel uncomfortable if it's just plain sleaze...though there's also the problem that if the attention is from some decent totty, it's not always construed as sleazy, and so some blokes get confused when their comments are taken badly when another similar comment isn't. If that's the case, either the girl knows the first bloke, and is comfortable with him, or he's a hottie :laugh:
> 
> Agree with a lot of this - I have pics up in the AL where it's nice to get compliments, but a journal is for training, there's a time and a place for the 'nice rack' comments :laugh:
> 
> ...


I'd go with that tbh :thumb: - my journal has spiralled into a place for gossip and banter with regular posters who know me. I dont think any newbie would be daft enough to post sleazy sh!t in there. Oh and there are no pics anymore either. If any of the chaps that do post have ulterior motives, then they are polite enough to keep them to themselves :thumbup1:

now can we have the 'real' rant - they wouldn't ban you bex - just be theoretical in your approach and use lots of smilies


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> big t|ts?
> 
> (.)(.)


Decent handfull :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Beklet, put "just saying" at the end of the rant and it's cool


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

RACK said:


> Beklet, put "just saying" at the end of the rant and it's cool


you want her knickers dont you?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ak_88 said:


> No privey to that fact *with you*
> 
> :lol:


So your the one thats banging her then, ya nasty b&stard, had feeling she was at it behind my back 

To be fair to her and you, she has always had a soft spot for skinny guys :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Okay......

There aren't many women on this board. There are probably more than I realise but I don't really interact with them, mainly because I'm not a 'girly' girl, or because I think the majority of women are bitches.

Unfortunately, in the past, this has been borne out at times on this board. By and large, the women have not always been that supportive of each other, and when the chaps start showing attention to some, it all becomes a bit of a 'contest' as to who the men think is the 'hottest'. This has resulted in some outstandingly bitchy behaviour (I say this is in the past, it may be going on now for all I know) and some impressive fallings out.

It's not always helped by some of the blokes trying it on with more than one woman at a time, making the whole thing worse than ever, particularly if the women find out. Either the women will end up in competition, or they'll band together and tell the bloke to sling his hook! :lol:

Sometimes, it can make up for a crappy atmosphere, sometimes it's just entertaining.

We're not stupid, we know blokes try it on and will try it on with (almost) anyone but most women would like to think they're the only one being perved at...(which is ridiculous because chances are said women are also perving at more than one bloke at a time)

It's all a pile of hypocritical sh1te really.....just sayin'......:laugh::laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> lmao DB awesome.
> 
> Ive had one of those as well altho all i got was topless pics  didnt fancy the risk of a long ass drive down their


Is this from the same member that has been sending them to everyone and is also "apparently" meeting with a friend of mine on here


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Katy said:


> Quite a negative portrayal of men! :laugh:


Its ok, not ALL of us are like that, some like me are carring and there for emotional suport aswell

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL. JW and his box of matches.

Mate you crack me up.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Stupid how many people suck up to the female members of the board.

Silly really, people do it in real life, suck up to women in the hope for some attention/potential shag, grinds my gears.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Barker said:


> Stupid how many people suck up to the female members of the board.
> 
> Silly really, people do it in real life, suck up to women in the hope for some attention/potential shag, grinds my gears.


people who damn it are the worst for it  usually


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Barker said:


> Stupid how many people suck up to the female members of the board.
> 
> Silly really, people do it in real life, suck up to women in the hope for some attention/potential shag, grinds my gears.


Here if you need to talk baby

Lots of love,

Sprig

Wait you're a guy! :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> people who damn it are the worst for it  usually


Haha all the female members on this forum despise me


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Barker said:


> *Stupid how many people suck up to the female members of the board. *
> 
> Silly really, people do it in real life, suck up to women in the hope for some attention/potential shag, grinds my gears.


its not just the females mate that people ar5e lick

how many times do you see 'you look wicked, great progress' in journals, accompanied by a pic of someone who isnt fit for a holiday snap let alone show? it happens everywhere, not just here, as you have pointed out.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> Here if you need to talk baby
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> ...


Don't worry Sprig, girl, guy, whatever, the nights are getting colder and it's getting dark earlier, you have to have someone to cuddle up to in front of the fire :thumb:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Barker said:


> Haha all the members on this forum despise me


fix'd


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> fix'd





Spriggen said:


> Here if you need to talk baby
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> ...


Guess I best fix mine then! :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Barker said:


> Haha all the female members on this forum despise me


me too, but it actually means they fancy you :beer:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1russ100 said:


> *its not just the females mate* that people ar5e lick
> 
> how many times do you see 'you look wicked, great progress' in journals, accompanied by a pic of someone who isnt fit for a holiday snap let alone show? it happens everywhere, not just here, as you have pointed out.


Sorry...at first all I read was what's in bold :lol: and it did make me laugh.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Woah Zara
> 
> You sound stressed, you need to chill girl - we are all here to help, if you need to talk, I'm only a pm away
> 
> PS post progress pics


Lmao. **** 



Beklet said:


> I admit, it's nice to have attention, everyone likes positive attention (there are some who say any attention is good attention) but tbh, I feel uncomfortable if it's just plain sleaze...though there's also the problem that if the attention is from some decent totty, it's not always construed as sleazy, and so some blokes get confused when their comments are taken badly when another similar comment isn't. If that's the case, either the girl knows the first bloke, and is comfortable with him, or he's a hottie :laugh:


Well summed up :thumb:



Beklet said:


> Agree with a lot of this - I have pics up in the AL where it's nice to get compliments, but a journal is for training, there's a time and a place for the 'nice rack' comments :laugh:


Also very true :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> It's something that bugged me about this site a while back. It went away for a bit but may have come back, I don't know as I'm not on so often atm - can't train, so is just frustrating but there always used to be the odd female who would come on the board, make friends, then proceed to try and shag their way around the board. If that's your bag, great, but it does ruin it for the rest of us who are then tarred by the same brush!
> 
> I'll happily admit to some flirtations on here when I was single, I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't say it was an ego boost, it's all in good fun and does no harm but again, there's a time and a place and I'm not sure a journal is where I'd want it personally.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



Beklet said:


> That's the important thing - the sentence should always end 'with you'
> 
> How many times do you see it? Woman complains her bloke wouldn't commit, then marries his next bird within six months? No, he didn't want to commit - with you. He didn't want kids - with you. He didn't want sex - with you etc etc...


HA! Seen this a million times too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Katy said:


> Sorry...at first all I read was what's in bold :lol: and it did make me laugh.


it made me chuckle aswell.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

No one licks my ass


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> No one licks my ass


i think your olympia bound tbh mate judging by your avi


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> No one licks my ass


thats because you dont have many reps.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

CJones said:


> Lois, Have you ever thought about getting into marriage counselling :whistling:
> 
> Everybody just wants to Fvck   classic.
> 
> fvcking wife aint privey to this fact, I'll have to have a word


 Well with my degree in psychology i may just do that mate. :thumbup1:

To the guy that asked me if i am a guy or a girl i am neither, i am an omnipotent being.....


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

con, was that a typo, did you mean impotent being? Shouldn't you have started a new thread for AAS side effects?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i think all the females on this forum look amazing. Just remember, any time you need to chat, i'm only on the other end of a PM :cowboy:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

whackedout said:


> con, was that a typo, did you mean impotent being? Shouldn't you have started a new thread for AAS side effects?


 :lol: Nope i meant the big word, i even googled it to make sure i spelled it correctly after getting owned trying to spell grammar yesterday on here

Would rep you but all out of rep power which is strange as i don't normally rep much:confused1: P.S. read your rep comment lol i think there have been a total of 5 people on this board i have negged, don't think of me as some sort of neg monster! ;-)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Nope i meant the big word, i even googled it to make sure i spelled it correctly after getting owned trying to spell grammar yesterday on here


 :thumb: :rolleye:

You lie! You only recently discovered Reeve's deadlifts so you aren't omnipotent.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> :thumb: :rolleye:
> 
> You lie! You only recently discovered Reeve's deadlifts so you aren't omnipotent.


 :lol: Found me out Sweetie! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Found me out Sweetie! :thumbup1:


:lol:Actually it was quite a relief. That said if you are a wizz with LaTeX I could do with some assistance.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just know that was edited to add dirty knickers ya tramp


LOL - actually no it was always that. I just misspelt knickers.. knockers originally! :confused1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Okay......
> 
> There aren't many women on this board. There are probably more than I realise but I don't really interact with them, mainly because I'm not a 'girly' girl, or because I think the majority of women are bitches.
> 
> ...


I think this is spot on and more to the point the source of ire amongst some... if you dont like something some one says or the way they say it and its in someones journal not your own then butt out... nyb...

I am one smarmy [email protected] and know it but I dont care, what I say I mean even if it comes across a bit [email protected] heart of gold and all that but sh1te at getting it across... oh btw Beks not looking at getting in your knickers just cos I agree with you in case some take it the wrong way...



1russ100 said:


> its not just the females mate that people ar5e lick
> 
> how many times do you see 'you look wicked, great progress' in journals, accompanied by a pic of someone who isnt fit for a holiday snap let alone show? it happens everywhere, not just here, as you have pointed out.


how many real pics do we see though and tbf if they post it and then another showing progress then thats a good thing... but then I guess some people feel big when the can hide and slam everyone for trying...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

ok, maybe the holiday snap term is a little harsh but how many people would actually have the nuts to say 'sorry mate, if you claim to be doing everything you have listed in this journal, somethings seriously wrong'

i would maybe think it but wouldnt say it, but on the other hand wouldnt praise it either


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Smitch said:


> You forgot the xx *MWAH* xx.......
> 
> :lol:


What the fook does MWAH mean???


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> What the fook does MWAH mean???


 Its a kiss mate.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Barker said:


> Haha all the female members on this forum despise me


We do???? :confused1:

Care to enlighten me, so I can despise you with a clean conscience? :laugh:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Beklet said:


> We do???? :confused1:
> 
> Care to enlighten me, so I can despise you with a clean conscience? :laugh:


You said you're not really a 'girly girl' you don't count, you can like me if you want


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Beklet said:


> We do???? :confused1:
> 
> Care to enlighten me, so I can despise you with a clean conscience? :laugh:


If you don't hate barker then theres something wrong with you :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Not worth it Beks, it's too much effort.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

SK-XO said:


> If you don't hate barker then theres something wrong with you :lol:


Lol I'm well aware I'm not quite 'all there' lol that's not in dispute! :lol:

Just wondered what he'd done to offend, I'll have to go do some post stalking


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> If you don't hate barker then theres something wrong with you :lol:


 Ah Barker is ok, didn't like him at first my self but given time you realize he is just a nice young lad who has some confidence issues who makes some silly posts now and again


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

What i find is that there is a massive disproportionate amount of men with no avatar pictures of themselves who will try to chat up women on here.

Infact if you just look at most of the flirty style complimentary posts they are mainly done by guys who dont have a picture of themselves.

Very rarely done by a competitive bodybuilder/well known member of the board... lol, probably because it's done in pm instead haha. But it's kept off the forum.

So basically, pretty hot girl comes on to the forum and puts up her pole dancing pictures, also says a post or two about some lesbian stint or whatever she did, then instantly you get the faceless profiles giving advice or complimenting and trying to pm all the time...drawn in by the fake pole dancing pictures and the word 'lesbian'. Same old sh1t every time.

What they also fail to realise is that SOME OF THE PRETTY GIRLS WITH PICTURES ON THIS SITE WHO ARE CHATTING TO GUYS WILL ACTUALLY BE FAKE PROFILES AND THEY ARE REALLY MEN WHO HAVE CREATED A FAKE PROFILE with these pictures up and chatting about bisexual/pole dancing/anal sex or whatever because they know straight away that the hounds are going to instantly try to chat with them. (Theyre only after chat, and wont go on a cam or send recently taken photos to prove themslves because the photos will all be stolen from someones facebook).

Im guessing that the woman (or fake profile, man sitting behind computer, if this is the case)would come on here looking for a large competitive bodybuilder, instead they get 80% of compliments from relatively beginner trainers or faceless profiles.

The guy who is trying his best to secretly compliment and flirt is then actually flirting with a fat 60 year old man who is behind his computer screen relishing the thought of having some cyber sex or whatever with a young bodybuilder stud (lol, except the guy with the faceless profile is not a young bodybuilder stud, just a newbie trainer or a recreational non serious trainer).

It's all a bit funny.

But will go on forever...in the end, nothing to say it's wrong, it's just very predictable.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^Mate you should be a politician or something :lol: !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> Ah Barker is ok, didn't like him at first my self but given time you realize he is just a nice young lad who has some confidence issues who makes some silly posts now and again


Lol the board's full of those....... :laugh:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I find the women on this site to be more 'Alpha' than the men!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Ah Barker is ok, didn't like him at first my self but given time you realize he is just a nice young lad who has some confidence issues who makes some silly posts now and again


 :lol: .


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

1russ100 said:


> ok, maybe the holiday snap term is a little harsh but how many people would actually have the nuts to say 'sorry mate, if you claim to be doing everything you have listed in this journal, somethings seriously wrong'
> 
> i would maybe think it but wouldnt say it, but on the other hand wouldnt praise it either


Got ya... fair point, honesty above encouragement...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> Got ya... fair point, honesty above encouragement...


honesty with encouragement:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

1russ100 said:


> honesty with encouragement:thumb:


even better you big hunk of man you


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> even better you big hunk of man you


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> So you can encompass everyone, but still leave individuals thinking "he doesnt mean me"
> 
> NICE:thumbup1:


LOL

ever the sh1t stirrer 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So where are all of these pics of these pole dancing women that everyone is going on about then? :confused1:

I'm really interested in the asthetics and emotion of the sport and would like to give my opinion of them... :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> To sum this up, men are fcuking shallow! Only stupid women don't see it.
> 
> Or they refuse to see it, because they are gagging for it, and welcome any smarmy git willing to get his rocks off.
> 
> ...


x2, especially the part in bold.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

suliktribal said:


> I find the women on this site to be more 'Alpha' than the men!


X 2

Zara scares the sh!t out of me


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

CJones said:


> X 2
> 
> Zara scares the sh!t out of me


Damn right.

Lovely lady though.

Jem scares the holy howling tar outa me, too.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

CJones said:


> Zara scares the sh!t out of me


 I think she is a cute little kitten.......in fact i may have to send her a message telling her so. Perhaps ask for some nude pictures while i am at it:whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJones said:


> X 2
> 
> Zara scares the sh!t out of me


Whereas I've been told that I'm 'really sweet' (not complaining mind)...don't think I scare anyone! :laugh:'....Zara sure is a tougher chick than me


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Katy said:


> Whereas I've been told that I'm 'really sweet' (not complaining mind)...don't think I scare anyone! :laugh:'....Zara sure is a tougher chick than me


Shes from gracemount, you've got to be tough, only the tough survive there :lol: :lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Katy said:


> Whereas I've been told that I'm 'really sweet' (not complaining mind)...don't think I scare anyone! :laugh:'....Zara sure is a tougher chick than me


Yeah you need to toughen up katy and show us your nasty side :whistling:

Pics ? LOL


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Katy said:


> Whereas I've been told that I'm 'really sweet' (not complaining mind)...don't think I scare anyone! :laugh:'....Zara sure is a tougher chick than me


I think you really sweet, dont let anyone tell you otherwise. You dont need to be tough and dont let guys mistreet you.... you worth more than that, you special.

Am I doing this right? :confused1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> I think you really sweet, dont let anyone tell you otherwise. You dont need to be tough and dont let guys mistreet you.... you worth more than that, you special.
> 
> Am I doing this right? :confused1:












:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

DB said:


> I got a PM from a female member once.. something along the lines of..
> 
> '' Hey seen your pics, you look amazing you're really inspirational''
> 
> ...


Ha ha no way she said exactly same to me but I was busy!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Zara and jem strike me as the type who have been through a lot of crap and have come out smiling, so a big softie like me wouldn't last five minutes, much as id like to try 

With me pretty much what you see is what you get, i have no hidden agenda, not much of an ego and like to just go about my daily business minding my own.

But yeah it is very obvious when it does go on, i quite enjoy the banter and leave people get on with it, it's only fun for the most part anyway, i try not to read into it too much.

As for the AL, please stop mentioning it, really doing my nut in how i can't perv in there just yet :crying:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> I think you really sweet, dont let anyone tell you otherwise. You dont need to be tough and dont let guys mistreet you.... you worth more than that, you special.
> 
> Am I doing this right? :confused1:


Well done...spot on

Beklet, good pukey smiley :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

martin brown said:


> Ha ha no way she said exactly same to me but I was busy!


And you should hear the tales from NZ cos we all know each other there of course... lol


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe... as usuall u and them matches make this place what it is!! :lol:

I agree tho, i hardly come on here no more due to couple of reasons, main reason is ive not been training regular so dont really feel like i belong, i came onto this sight for help wich i got in abundance and made friends along the way. Ill be back soon proply once i get going again so im not wasting peoples time by asking for help and advice.

As for the woman on here, well i dont think ive ever tried it on with anyone, i mean i no i told jem i loved her but that was a accident :whistling: :lol: :lol: id class jem, zar, lorraine,claire and ser as friends and a few others who i kno but speak to less. At end of day its a bodybuilding sight not a plenty of fish type carry on :whistling: And who is bird showing her tits and wanting to fuk everyone? i always miss out lmfao 

And now im off to per i mean look at few journals :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> LOL - actually no it was always that. I just misspelt knickers.. knockers originally! :confused1:


Omg dunno whats worse pmsl..... :tongue:



1russ100 said:


> ok, maybe the holiday snap term is a little harsh but how many people would actually have the nuts to say 'sorry mate, if you claim to be doing everything you have listed in this journal, somethings seriously wrong'
> 
> i would maybe think it but wouldnt say it, but on the other hand wouldnt praise it either


Me!

We need a smilie with someone sticking their hand in the air.... several times I've needed this in the last few days 



Beklet said:


> We do???? :confused1:
> 
> Care to enlighten me, so I can despise you with a clean conscience? :laugh:


Long story... and he's not worth wasting the few minutes it would take to type it out lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Britbb said:


> What i find is that there is a massive disproportionate amount of men with no avatar pictures of themselves who will try to chat up women on here.
> 
> Infact if you just look at most of the flirty style complimentary posts they are mainly done by guys who dont have a picture of themselves.
> 
> ...


And that, ppl, is the long and short of it all..... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

....even though I notice everyone is choosing to ignore this post/fact......... :whistling:  :lol: :lol:



leafman said:


> Joe... as usuall u and them matches make this place what it is!! :lol:
> 
> I agree tho, i hardly come on here no more due to couple of reasons, main reason is ive not been training regular so dont really feel like i belong, i came onto this sight for help wich i got in abundance and made friends along the way. Ill be back soon proply once i get going again so im not wasting peoples time by asking for help and advice.
> 
> ...


Yeah but you are an actual real life mate Kev hahaha.....


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm real


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> And that, ppl, is the long and short of it all..... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> ....even though I notice everyone is choosing to ignore this post/fact......... :whistling:  :lol: :lol:


Ha ha ha ha!!! Though plenty on here can vouch for the fact I am, indeed, female...who are the ones that aren't, then?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha ha ha!!! Though plenty on here can vouch for the fact I am, indeed, female...who are the ones that aren't, then?


Not 'arf.

had the Ex-Mrs.Hamsternuts not been stood next to me i'd have been dribbling like a good un


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I know i am pretty massive, and stupidly good looking, but i'm the real deal also.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I just come on here for the banter, but I do happen to know a few people in real life from here so I like to keep up with the goss.

I don't come on for attention, well, unless it's from my make up photo's but even then, that is feedback, not really attention. 

:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hamsternuts said:


> Not 'arf.
> 
> had the Ex-Mrs.Hamsternuts not been stood next to me i'd have been dribbling like a good un


Lol....for the record I have met this chap and he's every bit as leery in real life :lol:



RedKola said:


> I just come on here for the banter, but I do happen to know a few people in real life from here so I like to keep up with the goss.
> 
> I don't come on for attention, well, unless it's from my make up photo's but even then, that is feedback, not really attention.
> 
> :lol:


Your make up is excellent though


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Ha ha no way she said exactly same to me but I was busy!


dam it my secret is out he was actually sloppy seconds after you turned me down......


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

im not even getting into this thread 

well..apart from this post


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't post in too many female member's journals, just Jem's and Lou's occasionally and Zara's once. TBH I have read back a couple of posts and thought "STFU Hobbio, you sound like a [email protected]" even though it wasn't the intention :laugh:

I'm not here to chase ladies, I think it's apparent that I'm happily married and anyway, who the fcuk am I going to impress here? :tongue:

I'm thick skinned enough to be told to fcuk off anyway :lol:

cue everyone telling me to fcuk off lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hobbio said:


> I don't post in too many female member's journals, just Jem's and Lou's occasionally and Zara's once. TBH I have read back a couple of posts and thought "STFU Hobbio, you sound like a [email protected]" even though it wasn't the intention :laugh:
> 
> I'm not here to chase ladies, I think it's apparent that I'm happily married and anyway, who the fcuk am I going to impress here? :tongue:
> 
> ...


Nah think you posted in mine once...I can't remember, I don't update it anymore :lol: :lol:

Nowt to perv over in there anyway


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Really? I've posted on your threads but I didn't think I'd posted in your journal.

You're probably right though, hope I wasn't a [email protected] :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hobbio said:


> Really? I've posted on your threads but I didn't think I'd posted in your journal.
> 
> You're probably right though, hope I wasn't a [email protected] :laugh:


Oh yeah, sorry, just wishful thinking on my part that anyone ever posts in there....I'm just imagining the attention lol woe is me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to like flirting with the fanny on this forum BUT I actually went and met up with one for sex (I'm not telling the username)................but it was a big fat hairy man and he bummed me terribly.

You have been warned


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I used to like flirting with the fanny on this forum BUT I actually went and met up with one for sex (I'm not telling the username)................but it was a big fat hairy man and he bummed me terribly.
> 
> You have been warned


But you did see him again, right?

:lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Oh yeah, sorry, just wishful thinking on my part that anyone ever posts in there....I'm just imagining the attention lol woe is me :lol: :lol: :lol:


But I thought you didn't update it lol

Tell you what, I'll have a look and try not to post like a [email protected] whilst I'm there :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hobbio said:


> But you did see him again, right?
> 
> :lol:


Only the 7 times.................I'm no a poof


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> I used to like flirting with the fanny on this forum BUT I actually went and met up with one for sex (I'm not telling the username)................but it was a big fat hairy man and he bummed me terribly.
> 
> You have been warned


Yeah sorry lol I'll shave my legs next time... :lol:

And I've improved my bumming technique so I'll bum you wonderfully next time....



Hobbio said:


> But I thought you didn't update it lol
> 
> Tell you what, I'll have a look and try not to post like a [email protected] whilst I'm there :lol:


I don't - I'm not training so see no point, all I do is whinge anyway - and injure myself!


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

What confuses me the most is how people are so quick to get irritated/offended by these types of posts.. I personally don't subscribe to it but surely the female contingent of the forum should just take it as a flattering compliment?

What gets up my nose (IRL) is when girls pretend to hate the attention but do everything possible to get it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DB said:


> I got a PM from a female member once.. something along the lines of..
> 
> '' Hey seen your pics, you look amazing you're really inspirational''
> 
> ...


Sounds like a proper whore to be fair. :thumb:

edit: removed reference to back door caving. :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MissBC said:


> :whistling: :wub: :whistling:
> 
> High five to me.........i got what i wanted


Ha Ha DB got played. :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

olay198912 said:


> The female role orientation in mass media is" object" and" sex",with the following four types: childish female,sexy female,coquettish female and female as virtuous wife and goodmother.Welcome to moncler jacketsMonclerTrue Religion jeansTrue Religion


You missed out Insatiable whore.

Otherwise, spot on post and thread relevant. Congrats :rockon:


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> Excellent thread. Some right cringeworthy bastards on here


Agreed.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Sounds like a proper whore to be fair. :thumb:
> 
> edit: removed reference to back door caving. :lol:


you and your back door caving..........

I aint no whore i just knew what i wanted and i went and got it mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> What confuses me the most is how people are so quick to get irritated/offended by these types of posts.. I personally don't subscribe to it but surely the female contingent of the forum should just take it as a flattering compliment? it could be flattering im sure but this board is full of testosterone fuelled males who take things TO FAR alot of the time and it just becomes cringeworthy and pervy
> 
> *What gets up my nose (IRL) is when girls pretend to hate the attention but do everything possible to get it*.


this is too true....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MissBC said:


> you and your back door caving..........
> 
> I* aint no* whore i just knew what i wanted and i went and got it mwahahahahahahaha


You just said

'I am not no whore'

Thats is a double negative

So you ARE a whore.

by your own admission. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

thereisnoexit said:


> What confuses me the most is how people are so quick to get irritated/offended by these types of posts.. I personally don't subscribe to it but surely the female contingent of the forum should just take it as a flattering compliment?
> 
> *Yes and no - as I pointed out there is a time and place for such comments. In a training journal, we want feedback on our training and the results we're getting from that. Comments about whether we're fvckable or not aren't really helpful to me getting a PB on my deadlift tbh :laugh:*
> 
> What gets up my nose (IRL) is when girls pretend to hate the attention but do everything possible to get it.


I'd agree with that, and there are too many of them


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I'd agree with that, and there are too many of them


too many comments or too many girls wanting attention but pretending they dont bex ? coz if it's the latter - I dont think the girls wanting attention on here at the moment actually bother to hide it :lol: For example - there is one and it doesnt matter what the post is about or to whom it is addressed - it will always end with a multitude of kisses  ...it's irritating but she isnt pretending either so I cant knock her for :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> You just said
> 
> 'I am not no whore'
> 
> ...


BOOM, lights out :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> too many comments or too many girls wanting attention but pretending they dont bex ? coz if it's the latter - I dont think the girls wanting attention on here at the moment actually bother to hide it :lol: *For example - there is one and it doesnt matter what the post is about or to whom it is addressed - it will always end with a multitude of kisses *  *...it's irritating but she isnt pretending either so I cant knock her for * :lol:


not to mention what else they do..............


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Whats really amusing is the blokes who come onto threads like this slagging off guys for doing it and are the culprits themselves 

Heres an easy test.

1) Pick a female member who doesn't train/has zero interest in bodybuilding.

2) Go to her profile page and read comments.

3) Go to her photo albums (there WILL be photos.... none of them training related obviously lol) and read comments there.

If you manage not to spew up at the smarmy, greasy comments by dudes on this board of "wow.... you look amazing :drool:" etc etc, then I truely commend your strength of stomach lol..... But you will see then who many of the guys in question are.

If you are stuck for a female try any of the poledancing/crawling about on all fours in amateur photoshoot/dodgy "sexy" avatar variety types who have never posted about training or who make veiled references to dabbling with girls and the like.

I'm afraid their topless shots and squirting videos etc wont be on their profiles, but I understand they send them out by pm etc to anyone who asks anyway


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> not to mention what else they do..............


:blowme:what else bri ? :confused1: haha fpmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Whats really amusing is the blokes who come onto threads like this slagging off guys for doing it and are the culprits themselves
> 
> Heres an easy test.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol: WHO GOT THEM ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem's alpha cos she's taller than me

Zara is only tough when drivin her car at you hahahahaha


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Whats really amusing is the blokes who come onto threads like this slagging off guys for doing it and are the culprits themselves
> 
> Heres an easy test.
> 
> ...


Thats fecking CLASSIC...... i love your posts Zar.........  reps


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol: WHO GOT THEM ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Who didn't? lol.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Jem's alpha cos she's taller than me
> 
> Zara is only tough when drivin her car at you hahahahaha


Fook all that - topic's moved on J >>>did you get a squirting vid from someone on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RACK said:


> Jem's alpha cos she's taller than me
> 
> *Zara is only tough when drivin her car at you hahahahaha*


He says, safe behind his computer screen, many, many miles away :lol: :lol: :lol:

Who has poledancing pics here? Link me!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Squirting vid???? Nope not got that one, Bad times!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Who didn't? lol.....


Moi  ....how have I missed all this, seriously :confused1: ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> *He says, safe behind his computer screen, many, many miles away* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Who has poledancing pics here? Link me!


Fooking damn right!!! Although Leeds isn't far from me so I better keep my eye out :laugh:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> He says, safe behind his computer screen, many, many miles away :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Who has poledancing pics here? Link me!


Gym bunny.

She'd be Alpha in a post apocalyptic scenario..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I NEEEEDDDD said video now!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> I NEEEEDDDD said video now!


I think you just need to follow the treasure trail J ....."xxx" marks the spot  ..allegedly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> not to mention what else they do..............


Hmmm

DB been opening his big fat Gob I see:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

RACK said:


> I NEEEEDDDD said video now!


How's that test working out for you, Rack?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*"I want to play a game................"*

(I SO should have done this for halloween lol... ah well....)

Lets see who can guess which members made the following comments..... 

OMG...Just seen your pics!! :drool: :devil2:  :wub:

you are sooo fit

Well now...I am suitably lost for words...How absolutely wonderful :whistling: :innocent:

drool........

fkn jesus

dribble...

mg: mg: mg: :drool: :drool: :drool:

Of course........ Perhaps we ought not to be too hard on the guys.... I mean, if you put lesbian pictures up, your bound to get some sort of reaction hey......? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Gym bunny.
> 
> She'd be Alpha in a post apocalyptic scenario..


 :thumb: Unfortunately I wouldn't, I've been thinking about it and realise, I don't know how to knit, how to field dress wounds, set bones, or do anything a blacksmith can do. :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Moi  ....how have I missed all this, seriously :confused1: ?


You're obviously not working your facebook connections hard enough  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *"I want to play a game................"*
> 
> (I SO should have done this for halloween lol... ah well....)
> 
> ...


 :rolleye: Oh dear. I wonder how many of those things I posted?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem said:


> I think you just need to follow the treasure trail J ....."xxx" marks the spot  ..allegedly :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah cos my dyslexia will help me with that hahaha I onlt put xxx on BBM cos of my fat thumbs on the keypad!!!!

But I shall try and dig out the sender of the vid



suliktribal said:


> How's that test working out for you, Rack?


Awesome mate, although it's pretty hard to p1ss without winching due to being sore :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Who has poledancing pics here? Link me!


They're avatar pics GB..... theres prob about 4-6 on here with them by now lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're avatar pics GB..... theres prob about 4-6 on here with them by now lol


I gotta get off this test, it's making me blind!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> :thumb: Unfortunately I wouldn't, I've been thinking about it and realise, I don't know how to knit, how to field dress wounds, set bones, or do anything a blacksmith can do. :crying:


Knitting easy, I could teach you in 5 mins

Rip up a tshirt and cover wound tightly to stop bleeding. Cobwebs can help blood clot if wound is small, some leaves are good for dressing also

No idea - leave said person for the zombies - gives you a head start....

Stick stuff in fire, hit with hammer :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're avatar pics GB..... theres prob about 4-6 on here with them by now lol


I've clearly had my eyes closed last few weeks PMSL!

Oh yeah...

xx

:laugh:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> :thumb: Unfortunately I wouldn't, I've been thinking about it and realise, I don't know how to knit, how to field dress wounds, set bones, or do anything a blacksmith can do. :crying:


I can knit, I got a first aiders certificate.

A bunch of us can get together and pool our skills, then each pick a new skill to learn and focus on that.

Win.

I'll take Blacksmith. Can call me "Smitty".


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

zara - ooooh oooh, i know, pic me pic me, pwease pic me, i give OXOXOXOX (yeh thats right, hugs and kisses whoop wooop!!)

<<<<<< and yes, that is me, i do in fact have a mangina. Anyone wanna stroke?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Why the fcuk dont people just go on a dating wesite...no need to beat around the fcuking "bush" all the time....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Yeah cos my dyslexia will help me with that hahaha I onlt put xxx on BBM cos of my fat thumbs on the keypad!!!!
> 
> But I shall try and dig out the sender of the vid
> 
> Awesome mate, although it's pretty hard to p1ss without winching due to being sore :lol:


insulted now coz dont think ever had 3 on bbm ye tosser :lol: :lol: :lol: ..s'not hard to find her I dont think - she's dropped a contact lens in avi pic I think


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> I can knit, I got a first aiders certificate.
> 
> A bunch of us can get together and pool our skills, then each pick a new skill to learn and focus on that.
> 
> ...


You can knit so you can stick with the knitting and stuff, we'll call you wooly or if you want to do the first aid stuff we'll call you nurse wooly?

What do you reckon, I think it sounds better and from what I can see you didn't list any blacksmith type skills anyway


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem said:


> insulted now coz dont think ever had 3 on bbm ye tosser :lol: :lol: :lol: ..s'not hard to find her I dont think - she's dropped a contact lens in avi pic I think


HAHAHAHAHA, really? I thought I always sent you "xxx" or was that just from Ibiza :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

whackedout said:


> You can knit so you can stick with the knitting and stuff, we'll call you wooly or if you want to do the first aid stuff we'll call you nurse wooly?
> 
> What do you reckon, I think it sounds better and from what I can see you didn't list any blacksmith type skills anyway


NO!

I'm fed up with knitting and I want to make swords 'n' shít, and gunpowder and castings for new bullets and and and....... YEAH!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, really? I thought I always sent you "xxx" or was that just from Ibiza :lol: :lol: :lol:


let's never mention ibiza again - could do some damage with that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> DB been opening his big fat Gob I see:cursing: :cursing:


nope not at all im talking about pics in open profiles which everyone can see?........


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They're avatar pics GB..... theres prob about 4-6 on here with them by now lol


Ooooh! *Goes to look*


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem said:


> let's never mention ibiza again - could do some damage with that :lol: :lol: :lol:


On the first bit










The second bit still makes me chuckle, and slightly proud hahahahaha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Knitting easy, I could teach you in 5 mins
> 
> Rip up a tshirt and cover wound tightly to stop bleeding. Cobwebs can help blood clot if wound is small, some leaves are good for dressing also
> 
> ...


 :rockon: Last time I tried to knit, it looked like a spider had tried to spin a web under strobe lighting. :lol:



suliktribal said:


> I can knit, I got a first aiders certificate.
> 
> A bunch of us can get together and pool our skills, then each pick a new skill to learn and focus on that.
> 
> ...


 :thumb:



whackedout said:


> You can knit so you can stick with the knitting and stuff, we'll call you wooly or if you want to do the first aid stuff we'll call you nurse wooly?
> 
> What do you reckon, I think it sounds better and from what I can see you didn't list any blacksmith type skills anyway


Hysterical :lol:



suliktribal said:


> NO!
> 
> I'm fed up with knitting and I want to make swords 'n' shít, and gunpowder and castings for new bullets and and and....... YEAH!


 I don't know how to make swords, but I can teach you how to make black powder and cast lead bullets.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> :rockon: Last time I tried to knit, it looked like a spider had tried to spin a web under strobe lighting. :lol:
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


See, we're onto a winner.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

What really really really surprises me is that ladies (and some not so ladies) come on a board with many males fuelled by hugely raised testosterone levels and then whine when their little heads do the thinking... ffs its not rocket science... sh1tloads of test = horny little dogs...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> What really really really surprises me is that ladies (and some not so ladies) come on a board with many males fuelled by hugely raised testosterone levels and then whine when their little heads do the thinking... ffs its not rocket science... sh1tloads of test = horny little dogs...


So when you get treated like a loveable little puppy you'll know why then. :thumb:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> What confuses me the most is how people are so quick to get irritated/offended by these types of posts.. I personally don't subscribe to it but surely the female contingent of the forum should just take it as a flattering compliment?


totally agree, seems asif some of the women on here are jelous of the attention particular people are getting. its like "your attention whoring is over shadowing mine" haha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> insulted now coz dont think ever had 3 on bbm ye tosser :lol: :lol: :lol: ..s'not hard to find her I dont think - she's dropped a contact lens in avi pic I think


A masterly summation of the situation. I just had a look at the profile. Will not do that again at work! :ban: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> A masterly summation of the situation. I just had a look at the profile. Will not do that again at work! :ban: :lol: :lol:


I've managed to refrain :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> So when you get treated like a loveable little puppy you'll know why then. :thumb:


LOL you been talking with my wife again GB... :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I looked, I'll be back in 5 mins!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

vlb said:


> totally agree, seems asif some of the women on here are jelous of the attention particular people are getting. its like "your attention whoring is over shadowing mine" haha


PMSL - if you are referring to the posts made in here by us 4 girls - then I think you will find that tis not jealousy at all :lol: :lol: :lol: but slight disbelief and horror with a bit of sh!ts and giggles for good measure :whistling: - if we wanted to post such pics [think most of us have posted in AL in times gone by] then we would [in an appropriate forum for them] and revel in the seedy attention they receive :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> PMSL - if you are referring to the posts made in here by us 4 girls - then I think you will find that tis not jealousy at all :lol: :lol: :lol: but slight disbelief and horror with a bit of sh!ts and giggles for good measure :whistling: - if we wanted to post such pics [think most of us have posted in AL in times gone by] then we would [in an appropriate forum for them] and revel in the seedy attention they receive :thumbup1:


Lol that's pretty much it.....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> LOL you been talking with my wife again GB... :laugh:


Talking? I believe it's called going on cam, but by all means, believe we just talk. :innocent:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I've had look at the pics that have been mentioned and they dont seem to be any worse than they rest of us posting pics of us posing in skimpy underwear wether it be on stage or off.

I also appreciate that this is a muscle based forum and that it may be slightly out of context.

Don't really see it as a problem, maybe they are only after attention but hey ho, I'm happy


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LMFAO at the girls bitching on here!

Everyone of the girls on this thread has sent semi naked pics to members most of them have shagged members too but its like a witch hunt against a new one on your turf! LOL

There's pics of your all in hardly any clothes all over the forum, tits out **** out u name it.. so why hate on another girl just cos now she suddenly has the majority of the male attention!

Sad times


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

DB said:


> LMFAO at the girls bitching on here!
> 
> Everyone of the girls on this thread has sent semi naked pics to members most of them have shagged members too but its like a witch hunt against a new one on your turf! LOL
> 
> ...


That ladies and gentlemen is why this guy is a MOD.....

DB have some puny ass reps :beer: :beer:


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

DB said:


> LMFAO at the girls bitching on here!
> 
> Everyone of the girls on this thread has sent semi naked pics to members most of them have shagged members too but its like a witch hunt against a new one on your turf! LOL
> 
> ...


This!!

Share the wealth, we all like seeing tits and bits!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DB said:


> LMFAO at the girls bitching on here!
> 
> *Everyone of the girls on this thread has sent semi naked pics to members *most of them have shagged members too but its like a witch hunt against a new one on your turf! LOL
> 
> ...


pscarb doesnt count sneaky cat :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

LOL - a little bitchy in here it seems. :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DB said:


> LMFAO at the girls bitching on here!
> 
> Everyone of the girls on this thread has sent semi naked pics to members most of them have shagged members too but its like a witch hunt against a new one on your turf! LOL
> 
> ...


Good post :thumbup1:

The snide comments are scaring away new female members.

Remember this board is 98% male, trying to scare away new female members is not relevant to our / the boards interests.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

DB said:


> LMFAO at the girls bitching on here!
> 
> Everyone of the girls on this thread has sent semi naked pics to members most of them have shagged members too but its like a witch hunt against a new one on your turf! LOL
> 
> ...


Meh, you love it...means you can wind your Mrs up about it....:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk me - this forum just went atomic.........love it


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> fuk me - this forum just went atomic.........love it


Lol you've been quiet - get ya wooden spoon out!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Good post :thumbup1:
> 
> The snide comments are scaring away new female members.
> 
> Remember this board is 98% male, trying to scare away new female members is not relevant to our / the boards interests.


scaring away new female members ? - aaaw really ? which ones ? they really must need looking after eh ....weaker sex and all that - GTF :lol: :lol: :lol:

no one is trying to scare off new female members at all - course we want more women that train on board

people are gonna take the p!ss though arent they ? - didnt you take any sh!t when you joined ? didnt you take sh!t on another forum and move here instead because it was more liberal [i could be wrong there mind, just vaguely recall something along those lines....]- so it's ok for men to rip the p!ss out of each other AND the females ....but the women can't say anything ? :whistling:

Maybe the "98%" majority you speak of should try:

- not to r!p the sh!t out of trained female physiques next time they are posted on the forum

- keep their sexual comments to themselves when a figure girl posts new pictures of a recent show

....maybe that would get more women on board ? just a thought ....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Talking? I believe it's called going on cam, but by all means, believe we just talk. :innocent:


Ooooh so she wasnt just cleaning of my seat then...  now you got all that extra test going lol... GB I would say you were awesome if everyone wasnt going to take it as me trying to get you to send me a pair of your knickers...:laugh: (although I spose I could just borrow the ones you sent my wife  )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jem said:


> scaring away new female members ? - aaaw really ? which ones ? they really must need looking after eh ....weaker sex and all that - GTF :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no one is trying to scare off new female members at all - course we want more women that train on board
> 
> ...


Jem your hot. You got any vids??? xXx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Jem your hot. You got any vids??? xXx


Didnt you get my squirting vid then :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Unsure how a thread about sad dudes, turns into a female witch hunt??


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Unsure how a thread about sad dudes, turns into a female witch hunt??


you're the director - should have slapped these biatches into touch instead of letting them run amock :whistling: ...shame on you :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jem said:



> Didnt you get my squirting vid then :confused1:


Yeah, just loaded it up in the AL.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, just loaded it up in the AL.


Its quite a sight Jem!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Could've warned me I'd need my snorkel!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Good - pleased we could put the matter to bed

yep full on scuba gear warning at start must have been edited out - sorry AK


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> LMFAO at the girls bitching on here!
> 
> Everyone of the girls on this thread has sent semi naked pics to members most of them have shagged members too but its like a witch hunt against a new one on your turf! LOL
> 
> ...


Truth blud truth.....bitches dem get bare vex init

I fail to see what KatBelle has actually done.....

Ok she has a cheeky avatar and some pics on her profile, I havent seen her post them anywhere else?! Also a vid that no one can actually seem to find?!

As for the pop at her posting 'not relating to training', half the guys dont do that either?!

a few xxx's after a post.....lets all fcukin lynch her lmao

Lighten up, plenty of attention horing going on a lot worse than from her!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Truth blud truth.....bitches dem get bare vex init
> 
> I fail to see what KatBelle has actually done.....
> 
> ...


i dont, because typing a paragraph about 187million ways to carb load would see me throwing myself out of a window pretty quick


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jem said:


> scaring away new female members ? - aaaw really ? which ones ? they really must need looking after eh ....weaker sex and all that - GTF :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no one is trying to scare off new female members at all - course we want more women that train on board
> 
> ...


1. Wrong, i was banned for being liberal as well as other characters and now the site in questions traffic is suffering

2. Not done that

3. Not done that


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Not having a pop at you Raptor but MT is hardly suffering since your exit :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Having just looked at Katbelles pics i can't see anything wrong there.

Why isn't everyone having a dig at Katy then? Her album has no training related pics and she's not into bodybuilding and she's practically a mod on here.

Witch hunt?

Just saying....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> Not having a pop at you Raptor but MT is hardly suffering since your exit :laugh:


Thats why many members have said that its absolutely sh!t now and why it can go 20 mins without 1 reply in general.. not saying that me not being there has caused this.. im talking about half a dozen + people who contributed massively being outcasted. I was unbanned in the end, got an email telling me but chose never to go back. There have been 3 popular MTers that have joined up here just this week. And many many more over the past months, if you look in the general all you can see is talk about what it would be like if the ex members were still there. I get on with everyone at MT even still talk to some of the mods but they are cutting their nose off to spite their face


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

tonyc74 said:


> Why the fcuk dont people just go on a dating wesite...no need to beat around the fcuking "bush" all the time....


 :thumbup1:



vlb said:


> totally agree, seems asif some of the women on here are jelous of the attention particular people are getting. its like "your attention whoring is over shadowing mine" haha


Mmmm..... jealous about ppl getting laughed at for the antics we're talking about... ooookkaaaay then..... 

And er - the ppl who are GIVING the attention - euch!!! :blink:

Rather be ignored for a month than letched over by one of those slimey mingers 



Gym Bunny said:


> A masterly summation of the situation. I just had a look at the profile. *Will not do that again at work!* :ban: :lol: :lol:


LMAO..... a NTSFW profile.... 



Jem said:


> PMSL - if you are referring to the posts made in here by us 4 girls - then I think you will find that tis not jealousy at all :lol: :lol: :lol: but slight disbelief and horror with a bit of sh!ts and giggles for good measure :whistling: - if we wanted to post such pics [think most of us have posted in AL in times gone by] then we would [in an appropriate forum for them] and revel in the seedy attention they receive :thumbup1:


^^^^^ :thumbup1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Rather be ignored


thought this was why it all kicked off :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Good post :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> The snide comments are scaring away new female members.*
> ...


Does it matter if they dont train or have ANY bodybuilding aspirations whatsoever....? Really...?

Genuine question.... truely. What do we actually lose??



Jem said:


> scaring away new female members ? - aaaw really ? which ones ? they really must need looking after eh ....weaker sex and all that - GTF :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no one is trying to scare off new female members at all - *course we want more women **that train** on board *
> 
> ...


****ing exactly.

Ok so ppl are wondering how this came up and why were so bothered??

Right then. Girls pics go up, she's a great bodybuilder, decent physique, ripped condition or whatever.

Response?

"OMG thats disgusting, she looks like a man, she's got a penis, I dont find that attractive etc etc etc....."

Some random bird who has not got one training related post (and I actually refer to SEVERAL females on here at the moment not just one as you seem to assume) and posts pics of her out of shape and flabby or skinny with no definition etc.

"OMG you look amazing hun, stick in, poor you been dumped by your BF, here let me help you, pm me if you want..... sook, sook, crawl, crawl......"

In other words. YOU LOT of fcking idiots are scaring away the types of female members we really ought to be encouraging.

Now I am NOT saying the other type shouldnt be here or are not welcome..... but if anyone is out of order its the blokes for exactly this reason.

Slag off and disrespect the women who train and are all over the randoms who come on here for non-training related reasons.

And Baz..... yeah ppl have ended up together after getting to know each other on this site.

They are trainers though, and thats not the reason they came on here in the first place........

THAT is not what we are objecting to tbh. Its just unfortunate I suppose that certain females are getting cited as examples to highlight idiotic male behaviour (which hopefully now answers Joes question too.....)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vlb said:


> *thought* this was why it all kicked off :lol: :lol:


Congratulations.

Had to be a first time eventually eh mate?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Does it matter if they dont train or have ANY bodybuilding aspirations whatsoever....? Really...?
> 
> Genuine question.... truely. What do we actually lose??
> 
> ...


I still don't see why you'd care enough to get knifey?

I'm pretty sure you were all @rsey because the lads were slagging Vin Diesel and Peter Andre's physiques - and they are proper bells:laugh:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree with you Zara - females who actually train and especially those who compete (in whatever) seem to attract stupid comments from the idiot young lads alot. This is a training forum at the end of the day - and people who dont like it should learn to keep their mouth's shut 

But that's retards for you I'm afraid - mouths bigger than their minds.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Does it matter if they dont train or have ANY bodybuilding aspirations whatsoever....? Really...?
> 
> Genuine question.... truely. What do we actually lose??
> 
> ...


End of the day Zara, this all happened in a non training section of the forum and you shouldnt even know about it. Blokes like seeing gash (of hot girls).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I still don't see why you'd care enough to get knifey?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you were all @rsey because the lads were slagging *Vin Diesel* and Peter Andre's physiques - and they are proper bells:laugh:


Mrs calls me that. He's dreamy!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mrs calls me that. He's dreamy!!!


He's bigger than you


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Does it matter if they dont train or have ANY bodybuilding aspirations whatsoever....? Really...?
> 
> Genuine question.... truely. What do we actually lose??
> 
> ****ing exactly.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> End of the day Zara, this all happened in a non training section of the forum and you shouldnt even know about it. *Blokes like seeing gash (of hot girls).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That sounds lovely! :lol:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mrs calls me that. He's dreamy!!!


Vin Diesel when hair is shaved and Enrique when has hair! :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jem said:


> this one's better .....
> 
> "cant believe how flexible you still are...touching the floor and all......all that bending over you do"


Who said that to you Em???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> You love it when i say gash to you, you liar!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> He's bigger than you


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

aa_sexy said:


> I think you deserve better than that hunny, you seem like a really nice young lady, I think you should be with a man who will respect you more xxx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Sh1t I meant to send that as a PM :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gotta love this thread. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Question. Who actually got any work done today? I haven't I've spent most of my time giggling myself silly over this thread. :lol:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah but only in private :lol: ...along with a few others! :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> hahaha. The smooth approach
> 
> our servey says....access denied!!!!!
> 
> (she hates that sh.it mate)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> You like when i say "open your tuna trench...im going in!!!!"
> 
> xXx


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Question. Who actually got any work done today? I haven't I've spent most of my time giggling myself silly over this thread. :lol:


I know once your in you just can't get out! :lol:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And milky swingers hahahaha :lol:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> and who said romance is dead :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Question. Who actually got any work done today? I haven't I've spent most of my time giggling myself silly over this thread. :lol:


Lol i haven't even made one phone call yet :lol:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

gumballdom said:


> I know.. that is honestly how he talks to me at home lol.
> 
> I love it though really (as he would say :laugh :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Question. Who actually got any work done today? I haven't I've spent most of my time giggling myself silly over this thread. :lol:


Managed about 100 words since 10am, not a good day!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Letching aside, if it really bothers you that much just fire a snide pm their way telling them to get fcuked, no need to air all this dirty laundry in public, hardly working wonders for the forums image surely.

Laugh is a laugh but i think some of you really need to GROW UP or at least get a grip.

Seriously just let this thread die, please it's only going to keep going round in circles.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Letching aside, if it really bothers you that much just fire a snide pm their way telling them to get fcuked, no need to air all this dirty laundry in public, hardly working wonders for the forums image surely.
> 
> Laugh is a laugh but i think some of you really need to GROW UP or at least get a grip.
> 
> *Seriously just let this thread die, please it's only going to keep going round in circles*.


said the guy who just brought it up again


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

so to the people banging on about it being a training forum. how wide should my grip be on a bench press?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

AJ91 said:


> I heard about the length of a wooden spoon?
> 
> :tongue:


Considering the size of the spoon Pel is waving that means it would be wide grip bench!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Question. Who actually got any work done today? I haven't I've spent most of my time giggling myself silly over this thread. :lol:


one quote ive got out today, most of which i did last night. :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> said the guy who just brought it up again


Yeah tell me about it, but i've seen many such threads on other forums, they only serve to stir bad feeling towards others and invariably wind up locked, with warnings and possible bans handed out.

Im all for a bit of banter, but honestly if something really just gets on your nerves just report it, you all know bb'ing attracts all kinds of idiots, myself not withstanding. :whistling:

I just can't see the point of the thread that's all, and all the bitching is wearing thin, don't want me kicking off as i head right for peoples insecurities. I can be a right nasty b*stard when pushed.

Like the advert, why can't we all just get along :confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

*waits for someone to comment about Hamsters 4rse*


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

how are people seeing other peoples reps and comments... do they come up in the profiles or something?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Comment away but it has muscle hanging from it, not some random UKM members kn0b.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

People cant see other peoples comments mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Comment away but it has muscle hanging from it, not some random UKM members kn0b.


I would pay you a compliment but then i'd be labelled a letch. :cursing:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I would pay you a compliment but then i'd be labelled a letch. :cursing:


dont mate she would be ostracized immediatly :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

vlb said:


> dont mate she would be ostracized immediatly :whistling: :whistling:


 :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Smitch said:


> I would pay you a compliment but then i'd be labelled a letch. :cursing:


You just want her knickers...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> You just want her knickers...


But they'd be waaaay to small for him.

Hamster you have fantastic legs and judging by your comp pics you've added a fair bit of muscle to them this year and they were pretty darn good in the old pics too. :rockon:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> That to me is what BB'ing is all about, improving year after year.
> 
> Come Comp time next year im hoping to have added some more and be even bigger (and leaner!)


 Hamster love your posts its a pity not to see you around here more often.

P.S. i love looking at your glutes


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hamster love your posts its a pity not to see you around here more often.
> 
> P.S. i love looking at your glutes


Perv :ban:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hamster said:


> Were in my post did i actually say 'comments', i said reps, as in the green bars, surely you can see those??


Where in my post did I mention anything about you... ego much...  :whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Hamster said:


> UKM has kinda lost the gloss it once had when i first joined.
> 
> Seems to be full of pre pubescent a$$holes i cant seem to tolerate.
> 
> Maybe, but im mature enough to take it as tongue in cheek and not as a come on for a quick fumble under the bed covers


 Well that's true but i don't know of any other busy forums that are not beside promuscle but that places depresses me.

And correct Con is not a perv but your glutes/legs look very good, great work:beer:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hamster said:


> My bad then for assumin then eh ..


No harm No foul... :thumb:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well that's true but i don't know of any other busy forums that are not beside promuscle but that places depresses me.
> 
> *And correct Con is not a perv* but your glutes/legs look very good, great work:beer:


Liar :ban:

:lol: I jest


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> But they'd be waaaay to small for him.
> 
> *Hamster you have fantastic legs and judging by your comp pics you've added a fair bit of muscle to them this year and they were pretty darn good in the old pics too*. :rockon:


 so what do we reckon this translates to boys????

legs look awesome fancy a 69?????


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hilly said:


> so what do we reckon this translates to boys????
> 
> legs look awesome fancy a 69?????




:tt2:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Question. Who actually got any work done today? I haven't I've spent most of my time giggling myself silly over this thread. :lol:


Once again....making me laugh :laugh:



Smitch said:


> Having just looked at Katbelles pics i can't see anything wrong there.
> 
> *Why isn't everyone having a dig at Katy then? Her album has no training related pics and she's not into bodybuilding and she's practically a mod on here. *
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey...what I'd do to you? My pics on my profile are more like a sort of facebook profile and not a documentation of training.

No I'm not into bbing...but I'm in to getting into shape; building muscle and losing body fat....things that I feel I can learn about on this forum.

P.S...don't have the privileges that mods have


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dazzza said:


> Yeah tell me about it, but i've seen many such threads on other forums, they only serve to stir bad feeling towards others and invariably wind up locked, with warnings and possible bans handed out.
> 
> Im all for a bit of banter, but honestly if something really just gets on your nerves just report it, you all know bb'ing attracts all kinds of idiots, myself not withstanding. :whistling:
> 
> ...


I noticed your join date which explains why you're not aware of JW's regular 'light the blue touch paper and stand back and watch' threads, and zara's hatred of other females getting any attention on here.

Get used to both mate.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> I noticed your join date which explains why you're not aware of JW's regular 'light the blue touch paper and stand back and watch' threads, and *zara's hatred of other females getting any attention on here. *
> 
> Get used to both mate.


WRONG! Zara is very cool, she just tolerates no bullsh1t and says exactly what she thinks.

Though JW I think owns the biggest spoon out of everyone here. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Katy said:


> Once again....making me laugh :laugh:


Mwahahahahaha! I have evil plans.



Katy said:


> Hey hey hey...what I'd do to you? My pics on my profile are more like a sort of facebook profile and not a documentation of training.
> 
> No I'm not into bbing...but I'm in to getting into shape; building muscle and losing body fat....things that I feel I can learn about on this forum.
> 
> P.S...don't have the privileges that mods have


Do you want me to set the pigs on him? They're hungry this evening. :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I noticed your join date which explains why you're not aware of JW's regular 'light the blue touch paper and stand back and watch' threads, and zara's hatred of other females getting any attention on here.
> 
> Get used to both mate.


I have all the time in the world for most of the girls on here and have become friends with several in real life.

Beklet, gymbunny, Jem, Katy, MissBC, Hamster, RedKola, Ser, yummymummy, Kate1976, ElfinTan, Dawse, Linny, Lou, etc etc etc..... all absolutely great girls who's progress I enjoy watching and I will happily join in with complimenting them.

Personally I hardly post in my journal and have made my profile private because I got pissed off with sleazy ppl/comments. Somewhat ****s up your theory I guess....

****ing pardon me for not simpering round waggling my eyelashes agreeing with everything the lads say and being too scared to speak out incase it make me unpopular.....

Funny eh? A guy can make a thread about blokes sleazy comments on journals and so on but as soon as a bird comments on it you assume its jealousy..... Idiot.....


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have all the time in the world for most of the girls on here and have become friends with several in real life.
> 
> Beklet, gymbunny, Jem, Katy, MissBC, Hamster, RedKola, Ser, yummymummy, Kate1976, ElfinTan, Dawse, Linny, Lou, etc etc etc..... all absolutely great girls who's progress I enjoy watching and I will happily join in with complimenting them.
> 
> ...


Agree with that TBH, not that you probably care you hard biatch


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Hamster said:


> HillBilly, i like you so do yasen a favour big boy and dont make yourself look and immature cvnt


ahh come on hamster me and gym bunny found it funny.

if i dont join in id feel left out lmao.

so for the record how do we compliment said female members who may be making progress without saying we want to sniff their nickers.

maybe - hhhhmmm legs dont look to bad their can see improvements. However their is always room for more improvement.

a compliment of sorts but without being to nice????

just woundering as ure legs do look ermmm "ok" can i get away with that?

:lol:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't beat a good old 'handbags at dawn' thread every now and then!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> I noticed your join date which explains why you're not aware of JW's regular 'light the blue touch paper and stand back and watch' threads, and zara's hatred of other females getting any attention on here.
> 
> Get used to both mate.


Hmm i don't claim to know zara nor any other members all that well, so i guess there is a certain naivety to my postings, i just tend to sit on the fence and leave most folk get on with it.

I just find it very childish, and seeing this thread and what it became just took the p*ss, last thing i needed when i came home from a bad day at work.

I can appreciate the more experienced female members getting narked at leery comments, but hey they're posting semi naked pics of themselves, bb'ing or otherwise stupid comments are to be expected, they should just be the better person and rise above it.

I do however see a lot of double standards and hypocrisy going on, rather than blow my top i'll just sit on the fence instead.

Besides i've just had a very crappy session tonight, and im really not in the mood for a fight.

And another thing, whilst i don't agree with some of the opinions, i will however defend their right to express it, much as i might hate it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I noticed your join date which explains why you're not aware of JW's regular 'light the blue touch paper and stand back and watch' threads, and zara's hatred of other females getting any attention on here.
> 
> Get used to both mate.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

**** me.

You've replied....

Only taken several weeks.

I've been quoting and qustioning your posts for weeks but you always manage to conveniently ignore me.



KatBelle said:


> I read this post and literally did LOL... *I'm not a bodybuilder, have no desire to be. But just because I have no desire to be "like" you, that makes my physique wrong? I by no means have the perfect figure and have a very long way to go before I get where I want to be. *As for the pictures I have in my album, I dont see what your problem is to be honest because on not one of them am I naked? so I think the comments about those are unjustified to be honest. would be different if i was in the avi with my boobs out etc
> 
> As for posting about training I havent yet made a thread about it because I was enjoying reading what information there was on the boards, I didnt realise I wasnt allowed to do this?
> 
> ...


Thing is.... if you concentrated on the things above and not the things you did, you'd have all the girls behind you against these 2-face childish ****s who have once again shown whey uk-m in an all boys club and females dnt wanna be here.

Go ahead lads and **** each other of in the MA.... the girls will be off somwhere else doing anything that dnt involve you lot.



KatBelle said:


> As for this, I think this is a little bit childish to say the least... copying and pasting peoples comments, so you can bitch about them? Its something I would expect of a teenager. Which also made me LOL.
> 
> I'm not sure why you have a problem with me Zara, as I actually have never even had a conversation with you? Except for on the only thread I posted where I think you were having a go at me there as well, really dont get it! For the record though, I came onto this forum for two reasons, one was because I wanted to find sources for stuff, and two to read about the training and get some ideas on what I need to do to improve.


....not for want of me trying and you ignoring.... for WEEKS....

1) source requests is bannable

2) Yet to see you post your training and diet and ask for help to improve.

Maybe if you did we'd start to take you seriously.



KatBelle said:


> I'm gonna hold my hands up and say putting the pictures on was maybe a bit of attention seeking, but, so what??? Like someone said all of the women on here have done it at some point. But its just me that you've taken a disliking to? I'm a nice person and dont deserve half of the comments that have been made.
> 
> As for the other girls that commented, I'm hoping that after speaking to me in PM's today that you dont feel the same way towards me as you did earlier in this thread?


Putting pics up is no worse than we have all done I agree. BUT. If you look there are gym/competition/progress pics. Yeh...supplemeneted by the odd racy one cos we're got in great nick and want pics to remember it. We're BODYBUILDERS...... thats what we fcking do. However..... most of us, IF we post them, save ur sorts of pics for adults lounge. THERE..... its all good to go 

Tell me Kat. What are your bodybuilding aspirations.....?

Gotta say though.... I've only sent private pics etc to *one* person and I had a certain relationship with him. That shit was naiive and dumb on your part. Lesson learned though I hope.Yeah. We HAVE prob all done it.... but you gotta be fcking careful WHO jeez......

My rule of thumb. Think theres feelings? Intentions to meet take it further..... KNOW FOR A FCKING FACT THEY HAVE INTERITY AND WOULD NOT SHARE.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How do you know that last part? You dont til you get to know them well AND you have a certain connection/understanding with that person that comes once in a lifetime that no matter how bad/often you an him fall out, neither of you would ever, ever, show anyone else pics.

Maybe you have just been naiive/gullible/stupid.

I'm 37 years old. I've seen and heard this **** a thousand times it gets boring.

I laugh at ppl who say its jealously.... ppl who actually know me do too, if I needed attention I'd come right out and blow the minds of every one of you, and the smiles off the faces of every beige/vanilla attention seeker in the place lmao


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Handbags ladies!!!!!!!

....not a **** stirring post - I've just wanted an op to say that in some situation for weeks now!

But on the other hand.. can't we all just get along? (I'm really not tunned in enough to get get whats going on at the moment)

yNKhIJfB510[/MEDIA]]


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Whats really amusing is the blokes who come onto threads like this slagging off guys for doing it and are the culprits themselves
> 
> Heres an easy test.
> 
> ...


I read this post and literally did LOL... I'm not a bodybuilder, have no desire to be. But just because I have no desire to be "like" you, that makes my physique wrong? I by no means have the perfect figure and have a very long way to go before I get where I want to be. As for the pictures I have in my album, I dont see what your problem is to be honest because on not one of them am I naked? so I think the comments about those are unjustified to be honest. would be different if i was in the avi with my boobs out etc

As for posting about training I havent yet made a thread about it because I was enjoying reading what information there was on the boards, I didnt realise I wasnt allowed to do this?

And how would you know who I send anything to? I sent that pic/vid to one person and one person only, when i genuinely thought it would stay between me and him so I think that comment was extremely bitchy towards someone you dont even know?



Zara-Leoni said:


> Who didn't? lol.....


As above, I didnt send it to anyone but that one person, unfortunately he wasnt the nice guy he made out he was, so I made a mistake it happens



Zara-Leoni said:


> *"I want to play a game................"*
> 
> (I SO should have done this for halloween lol... ah well....)
> 
> ...


As for this, I think this is a little bit childish to say the least... copying and pasting peoples comments, so you can bitch about them? Its something I would expect of a teenager. Which also made me LOL.

I'm not sure why you have a problem with me Zara, as I actually have never even had a conversation with you? Except for on the only thread I posted where I think you were having a go at me there as well, really dont get it! For the record though, I came onto this forum for two reasons, one was because I wanted to find sources for stuff, and two to read about the training and get some ideas on what I need to do to improve.

I'm gonna hold my hands up and say putting the pictures on was maybe a bit of attention seeking, but, so what??? Like someone said all of the women on here have done it at some point. But its just me that you've taken a disliking to?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> I just find it very childish, and seeing this thread and what it became just took the p*ss, last thing i needed when i came home from a bad day at work.


 Erm...who are you again? :confused1: Why read it if you don't like the thread but you could make one about your bad day of work if you like:rolleyes:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> **** me.
> 
> You've replied....
> 
> ...


I've posted exactly what I did write because you seem to have got things muddled up there and I'd copied and pasted it so happy days lol

I havent been ignoring you Zara I dont look on every thread that is posted on here, if I had seen this earlier I would of replied a lot sooner. Or even better you could of private messaged me with your issues with me, would have been a lot better than the bitching in the thread?

And 1. yes requests like that are bannable on the board but I'm assuming they arent in private messages???

2. I dont see why I should not be taken seriously until I have posted a training thread up? Which by the way was coming, but I've been enjoying reading the information that I find useful from the boards,which I didnt actually think was a bad idea? not sure why would me posting a training thread up bother you so much? Anyways, it was coming but I do things in my own time.

And as for your progress pic/competition comments, I am NOT a bodybuilder, I might like training but like I say NOT a bodybuilder, I'll happily post progress pictures if thats what you would like to see, when I start my training thread. The pics I have on are pictures I am proud of in my own way not because of what I do or do not show in them, because of what I was achieving at that time, so I do apologise if you dont like them but I do.

Bodybuilding aspirations?? Zara. I'm not a bodybuilder, never claimed to be. My aspirations for myself are to get the body I find pleasing to me, sod what anyone else thinks because at the end of the day its mine. There are so many looks I find attractive on women, everyones an individual and are entitled to be so. The figure model look is appealing to me, and once I achieve that goal I would then set a new goal.

I didnt say I had a kinda relationship with him, it was never like that. But yes I was stupid and very naive to think that he could be trusted, but do you not think I've gave myself enough grief over it? I was seriously gutted and still am if I'm honest. It's not only horrible to have someone you thought you could trust do that to you, but I'm more angry and upset with myself for letting myself fall for it.

And I agree I have been all three naive/gullible/stupid...and you may have heard it all a thousand times before, and I do apologise but you have never heard it from me before? So, yeah it might be boring for you but right now I dont care if its boring or not for you, and I dont mean that nastily at all, its just that for me I'm mortified that I was that stupid, and comments about it being boring for you arent really at the top of my list of thoughts.

And Zara, I really dont agree with the whole jealousy thing myself, your a very pretty woman with an amazing figure many women would kill for, and I'm not **** licking by the way I actually do mean it, so to be honest there isnt really a competition or anything to be jealous about here is there really??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Having just looked at Katbelles pics i can't see anything wrong there.
> 
> Why isn't everyone having a dig at Katy then? Her album has no training related pics and she's not into bodybuilding and she's practically a mod on here.
> 
> ...


Yes but she is dirt. So she is allowed to stay. :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh shock newsflash............

wherever sexually mature and active men and women mingle - there will be a certain amount of flirting and hell - maybe even pairing off.....WOW

Some of you are claiming to be mature people of the world yet this universal simple fact has eluded you????

And do you know what...If I want to leave a flirty comment - I will, If it gets a cold response, I'd like to think I'm astute enough to take the hint - if some tosser on here thinks it's a bit cringey - I don't give a big fat hairy fuk

You think a training forum ought somehow escape this fact of life.

Grow up people for fuk sake.

As for "Leisure trainers" of both sexes using UKM - they are and always will be in the majority, again - live with it or move on to some boring hardcore site where you can all be total meat heads talking about adenosine triphosphate utilisation in fibre firing, bored the fuk out of me typing it.........

This is life people - it's how it is - not how it should be.

Now - anyone wanting to send me a saucy cheeky pic - I'll keep it to myself....honest! even the bloke ones lol xx

love ya all x (just the one little kiss eh?)


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> WRONG! Zara is very cool, she just tolerates no bullsh1t and says exactly what she thinks.
> 
> Though JW I think owns the biggest spoon out of everyone here. :lol:


Its all very well saying what you think and being straight up but there really is no call to be so b1tchy, snide and catty about it... I know plenty of people who are up front but they dont need to tear someone down while doing it... tbh it really does come across as insecure and attention seeking... and with the guys you make a few nice comments about one of the girls and she comes down like a ton of bricks s.o.b.ing you and calling you sleazy etc... I have noticed too that if one of the girls comments on the size of her rear and a bloke says hey a nice rear on a girl needs size... all of a sudden its you who is the sleaze and lecherous etc... she really does need to work on her personality and communication skills... its not like she is the only one who speaks her mind now is it, but she is the only one who feels the need to belittle as she does it...

Agreed re JW... lol...


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i posted a pic in A/L and i got comments on my "white palms" some people get too worked up over the internet........chill out and enjoy life


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

This and the related thread's has kept me entertained for days. so thanks to all involved.

At the risk of getting negg'ed to fuk, here are my thoughts for what its worth;

Katbelle; why are you still here if you are that mortified? is it because your loving every min of it. After all even negative attention is attention.

I would hazard a guess you wanted these vid's to come out

Zara; this alpha female sh1t is funny at times but is wearing thin. Most of the post of your's i read are direct and to the point which i find refreshing and quite funny, however on this topic you are coming of as a bitter, self rightous, pre menstrual snake (im not saying you are any of these things, just how it appears to me) Really what does it have to do with you if katbelle what to send male members pic/vids?

That said, neither of you give a fuc what i think, so... as you were:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Oh shock newsflash............
> 
> wherever sexually mature and active men and women mingle - there will be a certain amount of flirting and hell - maybe even pairing off.....WOW
> 
> ...


Rusty bullet hole pic en route mate, let me know how you get on with it :lol:

***************

RedKola is all over here, doesn't train (well, occasionally, but hardly a bber) and has the odd myspace angle type avatar :confused1:

This place is a community more than anything imo, especially general section...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Perhaps this thread should be locked now as every post made is just stoking the fires.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Perhaps this thread should be locked now as every post made is just stoking the fires.


You wanna do something about it like? Outside, now

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really got anything to add to this.

Just a question. Who actually believes in this "squirting" sh1t?

Is it not just an excuse for a bird to take a p1ss over a guy on the pretense that they are so turned on??

Seen it a few times on porno flicks, just looks like the bird taking a slash IMO.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Rusty bullet hole pic en route mate, let me know how you get on with it :lol:
> 
> ***************
> 
> ...


Same as...lol

And she won't post any 'progress' pics...we keep trying...  :tongue:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Rusty bullet hole pic en route mate, let me know how you get on with it :lol:
> 
> ***************
> 
> ...


Exactly. if i stop training does that mean im not welcome to post anymore????

i dont see what every1 is getting upset about. its the internet. i presume we all have friends in real life and girls/guys in local pubs/university etc that their is a much higher chance of nailing than the couple of birds on here.

Im sure if all the girls moved to a different forum of all the guys did would it really make much of a difference or if we had seperate sections of the forum.

This place is to learn and when im bored i read threads like this to pass the time. but come on............


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't think anything positive can come from leaving this one open.

I'm closing it now before the Mods have reason to get their ban sticks out.

L


----------

